# No signal for some HD channels



## collectivecoy (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello all,

I've recently been unable to receive a signal for some of my HD channels. Many of them like ESPN, ESPN 2, CNN, Fox News, MSNBC, etc., acquire the signal quickly as usual. But no luck on Headline News HD, as well as this month's preview HD channels and several others.

My strength of signal isn't great, but it really never has been, and I normally only have signal acquisition problems during storms.

Any thoughts?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes - how about doing some reading on channel disputes ?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Uh, he's not referring to any channels in dispute, unless HNN went offline...

The HD channels you listed are on 61.5 but I don't knwo where HNN originates from. Could be a low signal from another bird.


----------



## collectivecoy (Jul 6, 2007)

I know about the Disney-owned channels that are not available now due to the fee dispute. I wasn't talking about any of those. But thanks for the helpful reply, Scooper.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

What satellites do you see, per System Info, field G?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CNN Headline News is a 72.7 or 129 channel. Sounds like the dish needs a better aiming to get 72.7 (since the "good" channels are mostly 61.6 or 129 channels I'm assuming he's Eastern Arc).


----------



## collectivecoy (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. Let me get in front of the box and report back after I get home tonight.


----------



## collectivecoy (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm seeing 77, 72 and 61.5, all showing green in the signal strength analysis.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Call or chat in, have them run some troubleshooting.


----------



## collectivecoy (Jul 6, 2007)

Called last night, but the very kind young lady from advanced tech support wasn't able to help. She surmised my dish might be out of alignment so a technician is coming out this weekend.

Thanks to all of you for your help.


----------

